# Our home is for sale...any takers ???



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

It with great sadness that Gordon and I announce that we are selling GAV 8O 

...........We thoght we had lined up a sale to a lovely french couple that we met while on holiday in Morocco, but due to the vagaries of the French licensing rules we are unable to proceed with the sale. :? 

Anyone want a well loved 12 year old American RV, with slideout to live in /and/or travel about in ??

We are looking for £20,000 so pm us if you are interested


Jenny


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Just googled the model and it looks like a fabulous machine. Any chance you could post a link to your own with photos etc?

IH :wave: for Mavis


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

It is a lovely piece of kit !!!!

We are away from home at the moment (babysitting grandkids !!)....but as soon as I can get to my pc, I will do just that !!!

Jenny


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Here they are....many thanks to my clever brother-inlaw


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

here are a couple more--the dinette seats have been re-covered, the dinette table has been replaced with a freestanding pedastal table and the curtains hav been changed to a lighter colour...if anyone is interested I will update the photos as soon as I am home


----------

